# Dubai-Lover in Dubai from July 15 till August 14!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

only three more days and i will come back to my/our beloved dubai! 

my father has already decided to get an internet connection, but doesn't have the time to look after it, but i think we can get it done within next week!

so we can stay in touch!!! 

i'm already looking forward to reading newspapers and not to conquering the depth of the www!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Coll well hope you have fun when you get here
have a nice flight


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes enjoy your flight and your stay in Dubai  Oh yeah if ur staying for a month , maybe you already did but its not a bad idea to visit

Abu Dhabi and Al ain , al ain has become alot more beautiful , billions are being pumped into that town , visit the east coast but not during the day :z You`ll fry

Oh yeah btw , why did u decide to come during the hottest months of the year ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the info dubai boy! as i'm gonna be there for a month, we plan to go to mussandam (correctly written?) for a weekend. it's supposed to be very beautiful there. unfortunately i've never been to al ain before 

my dad arranged that we can spend the last three nights in madinat jumeirah. i don't know yet if al qasr or mina a salam. i've only been there once on a new years eve party half a year ago! it was great. i also had the pleasure to view the rooms of mina before it was opened.

so we don't have to stay at my dad's apartment all the time. 

when i'm back i'll hook you up with some pics of madinat!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

All ready hope you have a nice flight to dubai
Hows that cold snap going ?
hot and sunny weather is waiting for you


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hi all together! i have arrived savely here in dubai!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm planning to work in Dubai, and i'm wondering where is the good place to live, i heard living in the city is the expensive... i need something decent like 2 bedroom apartment, not expensive,... where do you recommed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Glkad you made it in and got online


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

could one of you please pinch me in the arm!!!

i can't believe that i'm here for nearly a month now. time flies by so fast! incredible!

will fly back to germany on saturday afternoon       

i'll come back here in december/january at the earliest!!! 

fortunately before that there will be a highlight. from tomorrow on i'll stay in the madinat (al qasr) till saturday.

i think i'm going to take hundreds of pics and you will be the first to see them. check out new photo section on saturday at 2pm. maybe i'll can upload my pics before i leave. if not you'll see them on sunday afternoon. i'll sleep long!!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

more 4 days to go


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

have to leave at 2pm, but i can upload my madinat pics now. check out the photo section!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

arrived back home a few minutes ago. i'm already missing dubai!!! flight was terrible, especially when you fly economy and are 2m tall and get seat 35d. this is in the back and center and the first row with 3 seats in center, so you got 4 in front and can't move at all. if you can't sit comfortable for 6 hours you have some walk problems after leaving the plane.

driving home from munich airport to our german home (280km) was also terrible. just rain, rain, rain and 16°C, although we already had 37 this week in germany. definitely a climate change! weather in germany is going crazy since 2002!!!!!!

can't wait to go to dubai again!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Welcome home.

2 metres tall.. eh..

I gotta go back to Dublin in a couple of weeks.. back to the rain as well. Am visiting Berlin in the nearest bank holiday I get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Dubai-Lover

How long have you got left before returning to Dubai permenantly?


----------

